# Walking Beam Engine



## rake60 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm in the process of searching for my next project.
In digging through the piles of plans I have I ran across this old copy for
this simple walking beam engine.





It's a simple but interesting design.  Kind of a hacksaw and drill plan.
If anyone is interested the plans can be found here:Walking Beam Engine


----------



## m_kilde (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Rick

his engine was in fact my first ever project. I build it with a homemade lathe and it run ok






The design was made by Rudy Kouhoupt


----------



## Alex (Aug 18, 2007)

Is a milling machine required to build this engine?


----------



## rake60 (Aug 18, 2007)

Alex I beleive this engine could be built with a drill press.
I've looked over the plans and can't see why it couldn't.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 19, 2007)

Guys : 
those plans are still being published. When Rudy was still alive he would sell the plan sets at the model engineering shows and chat with folks about building the engines. Since Rudy's passing Village Press of Home shop Machinist magazine has published a series of books to include most if not all of Rudy's published designs. from what I can see they are a good value 6 engine plans and instructions for under $20.
      I considered Rudy a friend.  He was a Christian, a man of strong faith. he did not particularly go to church. He was not one to preach to folks but live an exemplary life and set a standard for others to follow. He was always a gentleman and a man of great intelligence and wisdom. Even though I only knew him for a few years and had probably a dozen conversations with him he alway treated me as a friend. I He is greatly missed.
     I consider myself fortunate to have known him and was able to barter for several of his plan sets. 
Tin


----------



## vin (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,
I bought a set of plans from Rudy at the York Expo in 2004, and I was very impressed with the man.  I asked him to hook air to the Beam Engine he had one the table, wanted an idea how it ran.  Started easily and ran smoothly at very slow RPM's.

I wanted a bigger engine, but didn't have the stock, so I made it to the drawning scale.  Drawings were execellent and good instructions, so no real problems, a fun engine to build.

About a year later, I located a larger piece of brass stock for the cyclinder and built a double scale engine.   Results were good.  Engine will turn very slowly if all parts are free fitting.

I also did a water pump conversion to engine that was in earlier editions of HSM,  I think it came in three issues.  That was a fun project also.

Vin


----------

